# Marion co ga new club 800 to 1000



## jklaus (Jan 16, 2017)

Marion co ga 568 acre new hunting club looking for members . Need five to six members . Price is 800 to 1000 depending on members. No turkey hunting . Land is located on hwy 26 and mudridge rd


----------



## ruvig8r (Jan 16, 2017)

Im interested in your club... Can you tell me more about the land and camping set up?  Do you have a camp with water and electric?


----------



## Hesser (Jan 26, 2017)

Are you still looking for members?  There are 3 of us looking.  Thanks


----------



## DeadRiver (Jan 30, 2017)

I sent you a pm.


----------

